# The Witcher



## Nighty_Knight (Dec 25, 2019)

Anyone catch this yet. I thought it was great. I have my complaints though. Like anything that is adapted from books they changed a few things here and there. Some I understand to fit the story into 8 episodes. I felt like they dumbed down some parts though, some motivations and what. My issue with that is it made far more sense and  was just a better overall story. The timelines were also very confusing until they finally started to meet. Henry Cavill actually did very well as Geralt, I had my doubts at first but he really pulled it off.

Still, as an adaption they did an overall good job.


----------



## FifthView (Jan 9, 2020)

I loved it.

I thought the switching back and forth through time aspect wasn't much of a negative issue and was even positive—oddly. I  hadn't paid much attention to some of the early clues so I had no clue it was switching around so much heh. Until I suddenly realized something was off about the timing. (A certain scene involving a weird dance is what did it for me. Was that episode 4? There might have been an earlier case involving a...hedge hog? Porcupine? I don't remember which came first, although I think the dance revealed to me very strongly that there were _three_ different timelines.) That was just a momentary glitch for me; but it caused me to reconsider various things I'd already watched to that point. For me, the positive aspect of this switching around is the way it allowed them to focus on each of the characters in turn; each character was in his/her bubble of time, and these bubbles could be compared. I suppose I'm saying that was unexpectedly nice for me, since I didn't have to worry so much about the "overarching plot" from beginning to end.  It was all very character-based.


----------



## ChazAngel (Jan 17, 2020)

When they announced they were doing a Witcher TV show I was sceptical. But I loved it, being a massive Witcher fan reading all the books, playing all the games and doing my own research on the lore I was really happy with how it was done, a few minor errors here and there but other than that I was mega happy with it and gutted we have to wait so long for the next season and I actually prefer Henry Cavil as Geralt to Superman.


----------



## Isabella (Dec 29, 2020)

I love The Witcher books, they are well written, compilation of sarcasm and slavic lore, but all of these have been lost in the movies. The only good thing was  Henry Cavill, he did a really great job preparing for the role.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Dec 29, 2020)

I’ll give a little different perspective: I had never heard of the Witcher before the series. Therefore I am unaffected by expectations and changes from the known canon.

It never put its hooks into me, and honestly, the Witcher character and Cavill are what got me through the series. And that said, it took months for me to finish, but that isn’t saying too much, as I don’t tend to watch much that isn’t “family” oriented these days. I’m still not through season 2 of westworld! Dang, just realized that. Anyhow, I probably missed some aspects with so much time between watching episodes. For me, it borders on a good yarn that begins to suck me in, and then, it just loses me. I want to like it, but I find myself fairly indifferent, except I want ALL fantasies to do well! Crappy adaptations that fail are always my worst nightmare.

If compared to Game of Thrones on HBO, Witcher isn’t close, but if you compare it to Shannara! Well, Witched kicks that thing’s ass, heh heh.


----------



## Snowpoint (Feb 7, 2021)

I enjoyed the show. I thought it was weird that most of the magic in the show is just women shouting loudly. In the books, most of the magical stuff is presented as science that the reader would recognize with just a little supernatural stuff mixed in.


----------

